# My hobbies



## Joey (Sep 2, 2008)

*I love to collect antiques, and old paper money/coins. *


----------



## RJS (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you have any Republic of Texas money?


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

I love to collect _new_ paper money! Unfortunately, it is an expensive hobby...


----------



## rhitland (Sep 8, 2008)

gardening and fishing are my 2 favs, I sometime love to play some poker also.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 14, 2008)

Humm...my hobbies would be gadgets (huge nerd I know). gardening I suppose since I take pride in keeping it up, and I play quite a few onine games. Unreal Tournament, World of Warcraft to name a couple...


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 14, 2008)

blake said:


> Unreal Tournament, World of Warcraft to name a couple...



Wow, Haven't seen that in a while.  I used to play some Ureal back with the '04 version.  I played World of Warcraft for a while as well, but gave it up for Guild Wars...


----------



## JTM (Sep 15, 2008)

Guild Wars?  I loved that game.  Played a boon healer for almost a year... had 15 buffs running on the large scale battles while healing people by renewing buffs.  I loved that game.

I'm about to start Warhammer.  I'll post my computer specs in a new thread for approval to see if the larger battles can be fought or if i need to do more.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I need to check out Warhammer. Maybe I'll trade my addiction to WoW..lol. I love my 5/8 Tier 6 Paladin though! Woot! Actually I've met serveral masons in WoW. One guy was recruiting for a guild named "Knights Templar". I asked in trade "Oh York Rite?". After a couple of mins a Brother asked me a couple of questions and we hit it off. On Zangarmarsh server, there is actually a guild named "Free Masons". The guy that runs it is located somewhere in Florida. Small world eh?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 23, 2009)

love me some online poker,and building a ship model every now and again.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2009)

blake said:


> Yeah I need to check out Warhammer. Maybe I'll trade my addiction to WoW..lol. I love my 5/8 Tier 6 Paladin though! Woot! Actually I've met serveral masons in WoW. One guy was recruiting for a guild named "Knights Templar". I asked in trade "Oh York Rite?". After a couple of mins a Brother asked me a couple of questions and we hit it off. On Zangarmarsh server, there is actually a guild named "Free Masons". The guy that runs it is located somewhere in Florida. Small world eh?



Freemasonry is truly everywhere in the world (and cyberworld).


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL EQ 2 I had a char name Hiram


----------



## Maecenas (Mar 24, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> Yeah I need to check out Warhammer. Maybe I'll trade my addiction to WoW..lol. I love my 5/8 Tier 6 Paladin though! Woot! Actually I've met serveral masons in WoW. One guy was recruiting for a guild named "Knights Templar". I asked in trade "Oh York Rite?". After a couple of mins a Brother asked me a couple of questions and we hit it off. On Zangarmarsh server, there is actually a guild named "Free Masons". The guy that runs it is located somewhere in Florida. Small world eh?



I run the Knights Templar on Zangarmarsh. I'm based out of Chicago. The guild Called Freemasons on Zangarmarsh was started by an ex-member of TKT who was kicked out for lying about his membership as an actual mason. He at that time was a 20 year old convicted felony from outside of Nova Scotia. Back in those days we had a website with an actual application. Being in my profession that I am, it was quickly discovered that he was untruthful about his position as a brother. The Knights Templar of Zangarmarsh is not a Mason only guild. We accept all players. But we are a masonic friendly guild. Basically to let other brothers playing the game that they too can have a home amongst brethren.

I have had 6 guild members who wished to become enlightened and eventually went on to become Master Masons. If anyone on here still plays World of Warcraft I extend this as an open invite for you to come and play and be amongst other brothers.

Be Safe and Travel Light.

Maecenas-Zangarmarsh Guild Master of The Knights Templar


----------



## Matt L (Mar 24, 2017)

Flying, Coaching Trap, Skeet and motorcycling.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 27, 2017)

Riding and teaching others to ride motorcycles, hiking, gardening and an adopted hobby of Koi pond keeper.  

The house we bought last June has a pond with 5 koi, 2 turtles, many plants and a very complex filtration system.  In order to keep the water clean and the critters happy it has become somewhere between an hobby and a part time job!


----------

